# cant seem to email you?



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Im after one of the megs so1o backing plates. Can you get me one and if so how much?


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

had an e-mail from Tim yesterday and said was having problems with BT lines during moving to a new unit but still got back to me within 24hrs :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Tim is at Clean Your Car.

John is at CleanandShiny :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

paddy328 said:


> Im after one of the megs so1o backing plates. Can you get me one and if so how much?


PM Sent :thumb:


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Tim is at Clean Your Car.
> 
> John is at CleanandShiny :thumb:


gets coat, sticks other foot in mouth, takes 2 more tabs for the flu and shuts the fook up :doh:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

The Apprentice said:


> gets coat, sticks other foot in mouth, takes 2 more tabs for the flu and shuts the fook up :doh:


:lol: 
Get Well Soon
:lol:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

got it. cheers mate.


----------

